# New owner of GTO and need a radio code



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I recently bought a used 2004 Pontiac GTO and have done some engine mods and the like but bought the stock stero to put back in and dont have the code to put in it. I need a code and my local dealership looks at me as if i am crazy when i ask. I guess i just need the code. If anyone has any help please post.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

congrad and welcome to the club.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

nots sure if i can help you with the code might have to look that one up no clue!! o and congrats on the gto good luck.:cheers


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

You will need the VIN from the car that originally had the radio. Then you will need the parts guy to look it up in the key code page in Dealer World. One of the other items in the key code page is the radio code for the radio for the original VIN. I hope you have a bill of sale for the radio or a copy of the title. My dealer gave me one heck of a time giving me that code, he said how do I know that some guy didn't steal that radio and copy the VIN number down by looking through the windshield? Good Point I said, you don't but he has known me for 20 plus years and said I was on my own if it was stolen. If they tell you that they need to hook up a Tech 2 they have never worked on a GTO and are full of it. Make sure you go to the parts counter guy not the service side, parts guys can only get to the key code page.............


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can also make a trip to a Pontiac dealer and ask the service manager to get you the code using your VIN and proof of ownership of the car. While you are at it ask them to get you all the Key Codes for the car. Sooner or later you'll need the BCM code when your key fob needs replaced.

If the service manager gives you the deer in the headlight look when you mention key codes seek another Pontiac dealer.


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

you'd have to do some searching or talk to the previous owner...

o welcome and congrats on the purchase


----------

